# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی حسابداری

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی حسابداری





ديباچه:


يك  چرتكه، يكي دو دفتر و يك قلم، ابزار كار آن‌ها بوده است تا حساب دخل و خرج  يك واحد اقتصادي را ثبت كنند و به وضعيت مالي آن سر و سامان ببخشند.اين  افراد در قديم عنوانشان "ميرزا" بود. بعدها "دفتردار" نام گرفتند و امروزه  به نام "حسابدار"  فعاليت مي‌كنند. البته نسل جديد به جاي چرتكه از ماشين حساب يا ماشين‌هاي  الكترونيكي استفاده مي‌كنند و سرو كارشان با كامپيوتر است اما اين پيشرفت،  بيشتر شامل ابزار كار مي‌شود نه نوع كار، چون آن‌ها حسابداري را فني "تجربي" مي‌دانند كه بايد به روش استاد و شاگردي فرا گرفت و نيازي به تحصيلات دانشگاهي ندارد.حال سؤال اينجاست كه اگر حسابداري نياز به تحصيلات دانشگاهي ندارد، چرا از سال 1345 رشته حسابداري در آموزشگاه عالي حسابداري شركت ملي نفت ايران و سپس در دانشگاه تهران داير گرديد و امروزه نيز در بسياري از دانشگاه‌هاي دولتي و غيردولتي تدريس مي‌شود؟ آيا مي‌توان گفت كه حسابداري در مفهوم امروزين آن با دفترداري متفاوت است؟در پاسخ بايد گفت كه حسابداري‌ يك‌ "سيستم" است‌ كه‌ در آن‌ فرآيند جمع‌آوري‌، طبقه‌بندي‌، ثبت‌، خلاصه‌ كردن‌ اطلاعات‌ و تهيه‌ گزارش‌هاي‌ مالي‌ و صورت‌هاي‌ حسابداري‌  در شكل‌ها و مدل‌هاي‌ خاص‌ انجام‌ مي‌گيرد. تا افراد ذي‌نفع‌ درون‌  سازماني‌ مثل‌ مديران‌ سازمان‌ يا برون‌سازماني‌ مثل‌ بانك‌ها، مجمع‌  عمومي‌ سازمان‌ مورد نظر يا مقامات‌ مالياتي‌ بتوانند ازاين‌ اطلاعات‌  استفاده‌ كنند. به‌ همين‌ دليل‌ فردي‌ كه‌ تحصيلات‌ دانشگاهي‌ ندارد، بيشتر دفتردار است‌ تا حسابدار.  چرا كه‌ گزارش‌هاي‌ اين‌ دسته‌ از افراد مطابق‌ استاندارد نيست‌ و پردازش‌  كافي‌ نمي‌شود و بيشتر تراز حساب‌ها مي‌باشد. براي‌ مثال‌ يك‌ حسابدار  تجربي‌ نمي‌تواند به راحتي‌ بين‌ دارايي‌ كوتاه‌ مدت‌ و بلند مدت‌ تفاوت‌  قائل‌ شود يا نمي‌داند كه‌ چگونه‌ بايد معاملات‌ ارزي‌ را در دفاتر ثبت‌  كند. از سوي‌ ديگر يك‌ حسابدار  متخصص‌، در آينده‌ مي‌تواند مدير مالي‌ يك‌ سازمان‌ يا شركت‌ گردد؛ يعني‌  مي‌تواند به‌ مديريت‌ يك‌ شركت‌ ايده‌ بدهد كه‌ منابع‌ موجودش‌ را در چه‌  راه‌هايي‌ سرمايه‌گذاري‌ نمايد تا استفاده‌ بهينه‌ كند يا اگر شركت‌ به‌  منابع‌ مالي‌ جديد نياز داشت‌ يك‌ مدير مالي‌ براساس‌ دانش‌ آكادميك‌ خود  مي‌تواند بگويد كه‌ از چه‌ طريقي‌ بايد تأمين‌ مالي‌ كرد در حالي‌ كه‌  مجموع‌ اين‌ فعاليت‌ها خارج‌ از توانايي‌ يك‌ حسابدار تجربي‌ است‌.

توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم‌ :


رشته‌ حسابداري‌  از جمله‌ رشته‌هايي‌ است‌ كه‌ از داوطلبان‌ سه‌ گروه‌ آزمايشي‌ رياضي‌ و  فني‌، علوم‌تجربي‌ و علوم‌انساني‌ دانشجو مي‌پذيرد و در آزمون‌ هر سه‌  گروه‌ نيز درس‌ رياضي‌ به‌ عنوان‌ مهمترين‌ درس‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مطرح‌ است‌. در  واقع‌ داشتن‌ شم‌ رياضي‌ در رشته‌ حسابداري‌ از اهميت‌ بسياري‌ برخوردار است‌. همچنين‌ يك‌ حسابدار  بايد بتواند به خوبي‌ گزارش‌ كارهاي‌ خود را ارائه‌ دهد. بنابراين‌ بايد  به ادبيات‌ فارسي‌ مسلط‌ بوده‌ و نگارش‌ خوبي‌ داشته‌ باشد. همچنين‌  دانشجوي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ بايد تحمل‌ ساعت‌ها كار در پشت‌ يك‌ ميز و صندلي‌ و  سروكار داشتن‌ با اعداد و ارقام‌ را داشته‌ و دقيق‌ و منظم‌ باشد تا در  جمع‌‌بندي‌ اعداد و ارقام‌ دچار مشكل‌ نگردد و در نهايت اين كه يك حسابدار براي موفقيت در اين دنياي پر از رقابت و تغيير و تحول بايد خلاق، مبتكر، صبور و منضبط باشد.

موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ در ايران‌ :


فرصت‌هاي‌ شغلي‌ يك‌ حسابدار بسيار گسترده‌ است‌ و از پايين‌ترين‌ سطح‌ تا بالاترين‌ سطح‌ را در بر مي‌گيرد. به همين دليل با اين‌ كه‌ در دانشگاه‌هاي‌ مختلف‌ كشور اعم‌ از دولتي‌، غيرانتفاعي‌ و آزاد، انشجويان‌ بسياري‌ در رشته‌ حسابداري‌  تحصيل مي‌كنند اما تعداد فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ بيكار اين‌ رشته‌ از بيشتر  رشته‌ها كمتر است‌. چون‌ از يك‌ مؤسسه‌ كوچك‌ گرفته‌ تا بزرگترين‌  كارخانه‌هاي‌ كشور حداقل‌ براي‌ تهيه‌ اظهارنامه‌ مالياتي‌ به‌ حسابدار نيازمند هستند.
درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصيل‌ :


دروس‌ پايه‌:


روانشناسي‌  عمومي‌، جامعه‌ شناسي‌، اصول‌ علم‌ اقتصاد، رياضيات‌ پايه‌، رياضيات‌  كاربردي‌، آمار كاربردي‌، مباني‌ كاربرد كامپيوتر، پژوهش‌ و عمليات‌،  مديريت‌ توليد، حقوق‌ بازرگاني‌، پول‌ و ارز بانكداري‌ ، مباني‌ سازمان‌  مديريت‌، توسعه‌ اقتصادي‌، ماليه‌ عمومي‌، روش‌ تحقيق‌.
دروس‌ اصلي‌ و تخصصي‌:


اصول‌ حسابداري‌، حسابداري‌ ميانه‌، حسابداري‌ پيشرفته‌، حسابداري ‌صنعتي‌، حسابرسي‌، حسابداري‌ مالياتي‌، اصول‌ تنظيم‌ و كنترل‌ بودجه‌، مديريت‌ مالي‌، مباحث‌ جاري‌ حسابداري‌ ، متون‌ حسابداري‌

*پرتال دانشگاهی کشور

----------

